# Where can I get free cubes



## jiknm (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi guys my name is Brian. I started cubing about 1 day ago and can finnally solve the rubik`s cube in about a minute. I was thinking about getting a DIY A cube but my parents wont let me order things online.Iam only 12 and my rubik`s cube is falling apart  Does anyone know where I can get cubes for free:confused:


I am also making a series of videos about my progress in cubing check them out here:http://www.youtube.com/TheJiknm:D


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2009)

I too wish I could get free cubes. The reality of the matter is, you cant. Unless of course, you win competitions where they give out cubes.

I'm probably going to win an online comp, and get a free cube.

And your youtube link is broken, probably because of the  face right next to it.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 4, 2009)

Cubelagoon.com
I've gotten around 8 cubes free off there, but it takes a kind of long time.


----------



## jiknm (Nov 5, 2009)

O.K Ill fix the link but thnx Guys any1 no anymore sites like cubelaggon? Because they only have 3 cubes LOL


----------



## jiknm (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/TheJiknm
Not that many up yet but I will hopefully continue to add on it.Comment rate and SUSCRIBE


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

jiknm said:


> O.K Ill fix the link but thnx Guys any1 no anymore sites like cubelaggon? Because they only have 3 cubes LOL



I only have 1 cube not lol.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

You can win free cubes just by listening to Cubing Weekly (podcast) and participating in the contests. Ranzha V. Emodrach, just won a Type A I cube from a contest. The current prize is a Type C.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Caedus said:


> You can win free cubes just by listening to Cubing Weekly (podcast) and participating in the contests. Ranzha V. Emodrach, just won a Type A I cube from a contest. The current prize is a Type C.



You mean my prize is a type C?


----------



## brunson (Nov 5, 2009)

I could use a new car. Anyone know where I can get one for free?


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

brunson said:


> I could use a new car. Anyone know where I can get one for free?



CubingWeeekly competitions.


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2009)

jiknm said:


> O.K Ill fix the link but thnx Guys any1 no anymore sites like cubelaggon? Because they only have 3 cubes LOL



Dude... being 12 doesn't give you an excuse to type like that.

On topic: no such thing as a free lunch. If we could all get free cubes that easily why would there be so much discussion on where to buy cubes with our hard earned money? Besides, if you've only started cubing a day ago DIY cubes can wait. There's more than enough things to learn on the cube you already have before you can start benefiting from adjustable cube tension.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 5, 2009)

Yayy~
Nanny state mentality! 

Because you deserve to have a free ride~ 
Sarcasm~


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.cubelagoon.com

You can custom order almost anything.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Caedus said:


> You can win free cubes just by listening to Cubing Weekly (podcast) and participating in the contests. Ranzha V. Emodrach, just won a Type A I cube from a contest. The current prize is a Type C.



Yeah. i won a free cube (New Type A I) and it's FREAKING AWESOME.
I set perfect tensions on it.
Smooth + 30 deg corner cutting + no pops.

It's amazing.

Cubing Weekly: the weekly podcast related to cubes, puzzles, and other related propaganda having to do with Erno Rubik's original cube. Saturdays at 7 PM Mountain Time, only at http://www.tinychat.com/cubingweekly.

Also, I can't get the diacritical mark above the "o" in Erno.


----------



## Kian (Nov 7, 2009)

Stealing works.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

Edward said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > I could use a new car. Anyone know where I can get one for free?
> ...


Haha, lol. Not yet at least.


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 24, 2009)

Fre cubes can be obtained here: http://www.cubelagoon.com/

I'm using that site myself, takes about a week to earn a cube =)


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Karma Cat said:


> Fre cubes can be obtained here: http://www.cubelagoon.com/
> 
> I'm using that site myself, takes about a week to earn a cube =)



Again, check the date of the thread before you post.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2009)

jiknm said:


> Hi guys my name is Brian.* I started cubing about 1 day ago and can finnally solve the rubik`s cube in about a minute.* I was thinking about getting a DIY A cube but my parents wont let me order things online.Iam only 12 and my rubik`s cube is falling apart  Does anyone know where I can get cubes for free:confused:
> 
> 
> I am also making a series of videos about my progress in cubing check them out here:http://www.youtube.com/TheJiknm:D



Is this normal nowadays? I needed about a month to get under a minute.

Getting a cube for free? Why don't you pay a friend to buy it for you?


----------

